

Ask HN: I have a great idea for an iphone app, where can I get it developed? - si2

Ask HN: I have a great idea for an iphone app, where can I get it developed?
======
RMD
I would say learn to program it yourself. The benefits are two fold, you get
the program and the skills. The skills will last a lifetime!

Give a man a fish and he eats for a night. Teach a man to fish and he eats for
a life time.

------
lacker
I can recommend some good developers if you are willing to pay a good
developer. My email is my HN user name at gmail. If you want to minimize your
budget try GetAFreelancer.

------
bgnm2000
I had one created by a programmer on ScriptLance.com, only spent about $300 -
but it was a very simple app.

------
datums
check out <http://www.rightsprite.com/>

